# TTOC Karting Scotland update page 16



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi guy's & Hev,Evelyn, Anna, Tracy :wink: 
Just a heads up for a race day event at Xtream karting in Falkirk, Sunday 28/11/10 time has to be arranged  
after the last race-night with the guys from the stock-car brigade this will be a much quieter event (i hope) the guy at xtream is phoning back tonight with the details so if your up for it i will add your name to the list 
(Stuart wont have time for a practice run this time as he's down south so we are in with a shout this time :lol: )

Depends on the start time could head to some place for a meal, let me know how your set for this and i'll get things sorted out

cheers trev 
NAMES

Trev
Phil
Kev
Darron
Wul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can you not pick a date that we aren't playing at home. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Can you not pick a date that we aren't playing at home. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Val told me to pick that date  you've bound to be getting sick to death watching football mate


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Before arranging a meeting can you please check HERE


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

you'll have a better time up here  you might win


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Can you not pick a date that we aren't playing at home. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


you'll get beat anyway :wink: i know a few places close by for meals if you need a hand picking anywhere

Darron


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Can you not pick a date that we aren't playing at home. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


better not be a Mac's or Burger king :wink: we know what you kids are like in Falkirk :lol: 
cheers for that Darron let us know what's the best & cheapest :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Yessssssssss I,m there.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Good lad  mind it's karting your going to not stock car racing


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> Good lad  mind it's karting your going to not stock car racing


So what do I get for winning then,trophy some champagne and a bouquet of flowers :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Flowers ya big softy lol 
You've no chance mate the kart you'll be using will have a big red L on the back


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

What's going off here then ?4 eh us is that it?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Not sure if we'll be able to make this one.......if we turn up we will be there :?

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> What's going off here then ?4 eh us is that it?


You must of scared them off mate  all the more track for us to play about on


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > What's going off here then ?4 eh us is that it?
> ...


Bit of a hollow victory if iv only got 3 folk to whoop :roll:


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

Would love to come to this but it clashes with something else we've got on that weekend


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Only three drivers but they are the top karting drivers so it won't be that hollow a win


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

smurfeTTe said:


> Would love to come to this but it clashes with something else we've got on that weekend


Might see you at the next one  will give you more warning


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Trev how many miles you got on the car now?still on 50


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> Trev how many miles you got on the car now?still on 50


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] Wul it's up to 150mls was at prestwick over the weekend wonder if you reverse does it take the miles off :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

you got a time for this yet trev?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Not yet Darron was ment phone at the weekend but forgot will phone them tonight


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

trev said:


> Might see you at the next one  will give you more warning


Cheers! Haven't been karting in ages either so am gutted I can't make this one.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> Only three drivers but they are the top karting drivers so it won't be that hollow a win


 :roll:

(yes it will)  :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Only three drivers but they are the top karting drivers so it won't be that hollow a win
> ...


I know but let him think that :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi guy's

we can get a mini grand prix £34.50 that's practice laps, 2 x 12 lap races + the final + cup and medal presentation for the winner and runner up but we must get 8 drivers that's us with a discounted price for members :wink: start time 17.00-19.00 arrive for 16.30 for drivers briefing
or just turn and drive for £20 for 2x20 laps no cups or medals 

let me know and i'll book it up 

cheers trev


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

either or sounds good to me. i think i can get a few other people of we need it just let me know so i can get others along


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> either or sounds good to me. i think i can get a few other people of we need it just let me know so i can get others along


 you could do Darron let me know before the 25th thats when ive to pay the deposit


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

I would like to come to this but i will be in Paris .

it would have been good to some people again and have a laugh at Wul.....

Trev i would love to have been able to see the new wheels(Snob)... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jim...........


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jim said:


> I would like to come to this but i will be in Paris .
> 
> it would have been good to some people again and have a laugh at Wul.....
> 
> ...


 Hi Jim thats a shame mate forget Paris and come along to Falkirk it's got the famous wheel :lol: 
plenty of time to see the motor will have it for years & years :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Falkirk smells better than paris as well haha


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to come to this but i will be in Paris .
> ...


That wid go down a treat wa her,no goin to Paris em cause am goin go-karts with the TT Mob...

Think a will pass mate

Jim...........


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jim said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jim said:
> ...


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Jim ya buffty dinnae go tae Paris ,there aw stuck up ars................twits.go tae the airport forget the passports,blame her there will be tears but hey ho :roll:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

wul said:


> Jim ya buffty dinnae go tae Paris ,there aw stuck up ars................twits.go tae the airport forget the passports,blame her there will be tears but hey ho :roll:


Wul that wid be worse mate i would have blood coming fa somewhere if a done that. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Leave from Glasgow..


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

That's terrible.I feel let doon :?


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

i will hear if your there mate

I know what your like :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jim.........


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jim said:


> i will hear if your there mate
> 
> I know what your like :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jim.........


Glasgow pity  if it had been Edinburgh Evelyn could of got you a upgrade and into the vip lounge


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hope it's indoor


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hope it's indoor


 yip its indoors Andy, a change from the time you were up in the rain :lol: but it did sort the cheats out though :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> > i will hear if your there mate
> ...


Ahem! We fly Edinburgh to London in February <hint hint> :wink: 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jim said:
> ...


 you've plenty cash Hev, you'll be flying first class anyway :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> > i will hear if your there mate
> ...


Thanks Trev but its always Glasgow we fly from mate dont know why.

Hope you all enjoy the day.

Jim......


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Guys got the Sunday booked and paid for, going for arrive & drive £20 a head 40 laps starts at 14:00 so will have to be there for 13:30 time you guys get briefed  
are you going for a drive about before or after & are we up for a burger or something :roll:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

cool trev, im just back from belfast the now i know one of my mates thats wantin to come along if that alright.

the Rosebank Beefeater has got a good menu choice and is reasonablly priced, the Wheel House is more expensive for less food, Benny Ts ist bad and theres frankie and bennies where there is always a birthday party there and theres always a mcdonalds or pizza hut not too far away :wink: :lol:

Dazz


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

That will do for me mate anyone of those will do :lol: 
cant see it being a problem with your mate coming along he'll just have to pay when we book in


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha cool. how many of us are going then?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> haha cool. how many of us are going then?


 5  but we have the track to ourselves


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: nice one. as long as wul dosent win ill be happy with whatever outcome :lol:


----------



## TTLYN (Apr 18, 2006)

dzTT said:


> :lol: nice one. as long as wul dosent win ill be happy with whatever outcome :lol:


 moving road block springs to mind :wink:


----------



## TTLYN (Apr 18, 2006)

us girls are thinking about taking you guys on depends if we get our shopping done first :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

TTLYN said:


> us girls are thinking about taking you guys on depends if we get our shopping done first :wink:


That makes it sound more interesting Trev. You may get lucky?


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

dzTT said:


> :lol: nice one. as long as wul dosent win ill be happy with whatever outcome :lol:


Don't worry Wul will never win, he's crap!! :twisted:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Garvie said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: nice one. as long as wul dosent win ill be happy with whatever outcome :lol:
> ...


   oft............I hope your next poops a hedgehog [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> TTLYN said:
> 
> 
> > us girls are thinking about taking you guys on depends if we get our shopping done first :wink:
> ...


 In what way :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

You're right, i remember that ttlyn was evelyn - you're getting nothing! :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> You're right, i remember that ttlyn was evelyn - you're getting nothing! :lol: :lol:


 :lol: to true mate :wink: 
you have a good night out the morra dont get to drunk


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev are you leaving from your house? do you mind if i follow you over?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

theres quite a bit of snow over here today, bit slippy as well


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev are you leaving from your house? do you mind if i follow you over?


Well I do live there so I guess I will be :lol: :lol: 
I will have you personal mug filled up for your arrival.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> theres quite a bit of snow over here today, bit slippy as well


Samehere mate should be ok for the morra


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

smashin im off to the wheel car park for some fun :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> smashin im off to the wheel car park for some fun :lol:


 :lol: watch you dont end up in the drink :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

3 car parks and i get moved on by the police from each one lol some people jusst dont like me having fun 

ill possibly not be in the TT tomoro. battery keeps dying now, been doing the same for the past few days and everything on the dash (lights wise has been going nuts once i get it started for a few seconds, the dials only work after 5 mins aswell :? )


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

that happened to mine a few years back and it was the alternator at fault  
i might be coming in a BMW  if the roads are as bad as today


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

a BMW  i mite be there on skiis if things snow again tonite :lol: 
i was thinking it was the altenator but cant get it in to the usual garage until end of the week


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> that happened to mine a few years back and it was the alternator at fault
> i might be coming in a BMW  if the roads are as bad as today


bloody hell trev how many cars have you got 


dzTT said:


> a BMW  i mite be there on skiis if things snow again tonite :lol:
> i was thinking it was the altenator but cant get it in to the usual garage until end of the week


daz iv gotma snowboard if your stuck :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> a BMW  i mite be there on skiis if things snow again tonite :lol:
> i was thinking it was the altenator but cant get it in to the usual garage until end of the week


 try the 49 thing with the aircon i did and when the cars running the voltage should be sitting at 12.5 amp i think, someone will tell you the correct figures and how to do it on here  and that will tell you its the alternator at fault 

@ Wul its not mine its the mate's who's coming the morra  don't think Evelyn & Lorraine would be to comfy in the back of the TT :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Trev u replace the altenator yourself? i just went a spent £200 gettin wheels refurbished so if its easy enough to change over id give it a bash myself :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

what time tomo then trev?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> what time tomo then trev?


down at my bit for 13:00 Wul  just incase the roads are bad mind keep off the Kelty jungle juice tonight :lol: 
was at asdas the night speaking to another kelty resident mr macdougal the plasterer


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Trev u replace the altenator yourself? i just went a spent £200 gettin wheels refurbished so if its easy enough to change over id give it a bash myself :lol:


 no i never fitted it, the car was in for a service at jims so he changed it for me but i think it will be straight forward enough to do mate


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hi guys could you be at extream karting before 14:00 as we ned to be briefed before we race  
drive safely and we'll see you the morra


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck guy's

Hope Wul does not WIN we will never hear the end o it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Kiddin on mate enjoy.

Jim......


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

well iv just drove back from the missus n the roads are passable.only problems are the loons that still want to drive at 80 mph.i didnt see 1 gritter on my travels so im not sure how much more snow the roads will take before they turn bad. trev,jim n daz you have all got a p.m. cheers,wul


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Got it Wul
The roads are not to bad just now but still snowing will phone you all if it all changes


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> Got it Wul
> The roads are not to bad just now but still snowing will phone you all if it all changes


Trev/Wul if you are drivin be carefull

Jim..........


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jim said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Got it Wul
> ...


On or off the track ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Lol both


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

its a blizzard through here, been like that since 7 this morning apparently, roads are full of snow, not sure how easy it will be to get p the wee hill on the road to get to the go karting.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

It's heavy here as well mate don't know what Wul will be like in Kelty must be over his head by now :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry guys event cancelled due to the weather we can't get out of the village so I don't know what the rest of fife is like 
Phoned extream karting and holding on the money so we can book up for another day 

Sorry guys cheers trev


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] its every bloody meet i go to getting [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Woos I got to the match OK


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] its every bloody meet i go to getting [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Your a blinking jinks Wul :wink: if it's not the opposite sex it's the flipping weather :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] its every bloody meet i go to getting [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


funny ye say that because the opposite sex and the weather are both tearing the arse oot ma troosers today [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: must have a way with that charm of yours wul :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: you'll have to tell us when your off next and will get the karting booked up a week later :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> :lol: :lol: you'll have to tell us when your off next and will get the karting booked up a week later :wink:


im off most wknds the noo sweetie :-*


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Will get some dates up over the next week and see what happens  
You better go and get your pants stiched up mate :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Now that's the weather has improved :roll: have we got any days in mind for this yet???


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> Now that's the weather has improved :roll: have we got any days in mind for this yet???


 :lol: what part of Scotland are you in ? 
Are you home over the Christmas and new year break ?


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

I,m home till the fourth of jan mate.been home for about 3 weeks because eh the bloody weather I'm nearly pulling my hair out :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Your lucky you've hair to pull out 
Maybe post up and see who's up for a kart meet over the festive period you never know we might get a break in this weather 
Then again


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Trev any word on karting yet? i need something to take my mind off Distributed Control Systems [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

dzTT said:


> Trev any word on karting yet? i need something to take my mind off Distributed Control Systems [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


Daz,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,WTF

Happy new year to all

Jim...........


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Dont ask Jim, mainly because i dont know :roll:

Happy New year to all too :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Guy's 
Have got new vouchers from xtream karting for our deposits paid in November  
all we need now is some dates from you all to get this going again.
I know some of us work away from home so we need to get a date that all of us can attend and not miss out, so if you can post up dates we are free we will take it from there

cheers trev


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> Hi Guy's
> Have got new vouchers from xtream karting for our deposits paid in November
> all we need now is some dates from you all to get this going again.
> I know some of us work away from home so we need to get a date that all of us can attend and not miss out, so if you can post up dates we are free we will take it from there
> ...


Most weekends at the minute mate


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

ok Wul thats you sorted then


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

im back from my holiday now so im good to go anytime :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> im back from my holiday now so im good to go anytime :lol:


Hope you had a good time  that's 5 guys so far,


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > im back from my holiday now so im good to go anytime :lol:
> ...


Trev, i will keep an eye on this as i will go if not working on the nite ............


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

good lad Jim  p/m me some of the dates you'll be off and see if we can work round them


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> good lad Jim  p/m me some of the dates you'll be off and see if we can work round them


Vroom vroom vroooooooooooooooom


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

you've been out practicing haven't you :wink:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

He needs all the practice he can get 

I'm up for this Trev. I'm only 5 mins along the road, so should be able to make it most weekends.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Garvie said:


> He needs all the practice he can get
> 
> I'm up for this Trev. I'm only 5 mins along the road, so should be able to make it most weekends.


Will you stop bloody pestering me if your not here yer writing nasty messages on my facebook :twisted: prepare to get yer arse handed to you on a plate..........if the rest eh the guys will help me pick it up :roll:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You know I love you really sweetheart [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> good lad Jim  p/m me some of the dates you'll be off and see if we can work round them


Trev its a while since i have been called Lad :lol: :lol: :lol:

if you get the dates up then i will sort it out and just have to gto into work late.........


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Are we nearly there yet :roll:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

watch out for the speed van over the top of the hill tho wul :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

OK guys phoning xstream tonight for some date's they have some track time going' take it you guys want a weekend event would suit me better as most nights i don't know when i will get finished work :roll: will post some dates up and see who can make it


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> OK guys phoning xstream tonight for some date's they have some track time going' take it you guys want a weekend event would suit me better as most nights i don't know when i will get finished work :roll: will post some dates up and see who can make it


I was just talkin to Wull about this today,let me know Trev and i will see what i can do.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

great but don't tell Wul :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi guys.

I went to Xtreme at Falkirk a part of my stag do. It was o.k., but we reckon Raceland at Tranent is the best we've tried. The fact that it's five minutes down the road from me is only a bonus...!

http://www.raceland.co.uk/

Doug


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Doug
Yip agree with you about raceland  but we have paid for the track at Xtream due to the last meet being canceled due to bad weather so we need to go there, might get one at raceland in the summer


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

it would snow again if we went to raceland :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Xtreme have a new larger indoor track at Newbridge. Raceland - I'd go back there for a summer outing.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> great but don't tell Wul :wink:


Ok it can be our wee secret :roll:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Right, that's the diet started to get down to my racing weight for all this karting we're gonna be doing!! 

Cue the jokes from Wullie!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Haha this is going to be good :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

trev said:


> Hi Doug
> Yip agree with you about raceland  but we have paid for the track at Xtream due to the last meet being canceled due to bad weather so we need to go there, might get one at raceland in the summer


Yeah, fair enoughski. I remember reading that now.

I'm up for a Raceland visit in the summer. Could organise some lads from work or my uni mates as we usually go there as a four but have never done the outside track yet.

Doug


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

that wold be great Doug the more the merrier  aslong as your mates are over 16 stone and not light weights :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Right guys have a date for the re-run if its going to suit everyone  Sunday February the 27th Ive not booked it yet as i need to know the numbers up for that date let me know and I'll get the deposit paid.

*NAMES*
Trev & Evelyn
Phil & Audrey
Kevin & Lauraine
Wul
Andrew & Val
Darron & mate's
Saint


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ooh I'm off that weekend


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Garvie said:


> Right, that's the diet started to get down to my racing weight for all this karting we're gonna be doing!!
> 
> Cue the jokes from Wullie!!


Here chubbs I wouldn't take the piss oot eh ya,your ma buddy.  iv got the perfect thing for losing weight,a wee hol in the mountains :wink: 
Trev I'm up for the 27th,book me in son


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

trev said:


> that wold be great Doug the more the merrier  aslong as your mates are over 16 stone and not light weights :lol:


Sorry to say two of them are moutaineering types with racing snake physiques... :lol: We'd relish a Grand Prix session outdoors with some proper petrolheads. I think we need ten for that so could be a runner... Like I said, I'm in Haddington five minutes down the road so could potentially make it almost any time so long as it's shift-pattern compatible.

Doug


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i have very bad memories of Haddington :evil: [smiley=bigcry.gif]

anyway im up for the 27th, i should be able to get a few others as well if needed

Dazz


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

good lad  will add your name, Andrew & Val were on the phone tonight they are comming up as well 

*NAMES*

Trev & Evelyn
Phil & Audrey
Kevin & Lauraine
Wul
Andrew & Val
Darron & mate's


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

how many do we need?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> how many do we need?


10 or over mate for a mini grand prix but am sure some of my mates will come if we are short


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

awesome, ill be last anyway so the less people there the better ill look :roll: :lol:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm up for this but I can only make it if it's Sunday during the day. Let me know Trev and I'll confirm for definite.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Garvie said:


> I'm up for this but I can only make it if it's Sunday during the day. Let me know Trev and I'll confirm for definite.


As he visits the local mcdonalds from 4 till 10.sorry garv :roll: sorry,sorry I,ll behave noo


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvie said:


> I'm up for this but I can only make it if it's Sunday during the day. Let me know Trev and I'll confirm for definite.


 Will do mate will phone Xtream tomorrow for more details and times we can get the track


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

wul said:


> Garvie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for this but I can only make it if it's Sunday during the day. Let me know Trev and I'll confirm for definite.
> ...


Aye but only for one of their delicious salads :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol: Cheeky bas!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Trev - am available on the 27th (time?) if you are still looking for numbers. If it's Larbert... gawd.. I could walk there in 10 mins.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

saint said:


> Trev - am available on the 27th (time?) if you are still looking for numbers. If it's Larbert... gawd.. I could walk there in 10 mins.


 great mate will be good to see you, will add your name to the list  just waiting for Darron & Kevin to get back to me incase they have other guys going


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ive got one other guy thatll go trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

cheers mate


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*NAMES*
Trev & Evelyn
Phil & Audrey
Kevin + 4
Wul
Andrew & Val
Darron & mate
Saint
Garvie 
Barry Jones  ma wee boy (grew up on karts so we have no chance to win now  )


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

erm... what about poor me 

Does that mean its on Sunday night? If not, I'll be there


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry mate  missed you out All sorted now


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hi guys the events organiser is contacting me tomorrow about our meet as he has one kart meet in the morning and trying to fit us in late afternoon if that's OK with you guys will post up details once they give me times and price


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Afternoon would be better for us.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

afternoon is good for me, will be able to spend the saturday nite at the gfs 

we heading for somethin to eat after it?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> afternoon is good for me, will be able to spend the saturday nite at the gfs
> 
> we heading for somethin to eat after it?


 is that an offer mate :lol: 
we could hit some cafe or pub for something if you want  anything close by Darron ?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:wink: just me and you :-* :lol:

there is the coppertop, the wheelhouse and the beefeater in camelon and theres the red lion in larbert thats the main ones that are near


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry guys,i cant make that date as i will be in London for work,have to leave on the 27th. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

What are you like :wink: there will be others I suppose later in the year


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Xtreame have given me the details for Sunday 27th Febuary,
Time 16:30 race start 17:00
Practice laps 
2x heats x final heat presentation of trophies 
Cost £32:50 that's with membership discount 
I've put total drivers down as 14 as Kevin is bringing some mates with him if others want to come feel free to pop along


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Smashin trev, ill get a reminder stuck on my phone.

Jim - bad show mate, was looking forward to catching up with you. Have a good one anyway


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Sunday the 27th February?? 

Unfortunately we are in London for the weekend, back up on the train Sunday afternoon.

Have a good time, expect you to be on the podium Trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers James the closest I'll get to the podium will be passing it to get to the track ;0)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi guys that's the deposit paid £200  all set to go

*NAMES*
Trev & Evelyn
Phil & Audrey
Kevin + 4
Wul
Andrew & Val
Darron & mate
Saint
Garvie 
Barry Jones  ma wee boy (grew up on karts so we have no chance to win now  )
Martin Might be karting  
To confirm


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Guys could you fill out the registration form so that we can get started quicker on the day the event code is 1590  
http://www.clubspeedtiming.com/xkfalkirk/register.aspx

cheers guys


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All signed up


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> All signed up


 Cheers Andrew  you'll like the race suits orange & black


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

im all registered, will see if mates done it yet, i think hes been before


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers Darron should make it a bit quicker at booking in


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Trev- Im not a Karter, but may come for a chat and a watch- Happy to contribute to the kitty as a spectator if thats ok?
Cheers
Martin


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

genie_v1 said:


> Trev- Im not a Karter, but may come for a chat and a watch- Happy to contribute to the kitty as a spectator if thats ok?
> Cheers
> Martin


Hi Martin get your name down none of us are karters just out for a laugh  but do come along mate would be good to see you again for a chat


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

]Hi Trev said:


> Hi mate yes still spaces left mate, we'll make sure you meet most of the guys & Girls, a good ice breaker  knocking them off the track :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*NAMES*
Trev & Evelyn
Phil & Audrey
Kevin + 4
Wul
Andrew & Val
Darron & mate
Saint
Garvie 
Barry Jones  ma wee boy (grew up on karts so we have no chance to win now  )
Martin Might be karting  
Duffy


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Great  sent p/m with my address,


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Great  sent p/m with my address,
> ...


 hi mate it will sit in your outbox till i open it  should be gone now

*NAMES*
Trev & Evelyn
Phil & Audrey
Kevin + 4
Wul
Andrew & Val
Darron & mate
Saint
Garvie 
Barry Jones  ma wee boy (grew up on karts so we have no chance to win now  )
Martin Might be karting  
Duffy


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

well people i can comfirm garvie is in training,got a quick video of him at the wknd when i popped in to see him...............


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> well people i can comfirm garvie is in training,got a quick video of him at the wknd when i popped in to see him...............


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

:lol: :lol: that cannae be me, I'd never wear red!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

i think you should it's very becoming :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Garvie said:


> :lol: :lol: that cannae be me, I'd never wear red!!


A man after my own heart


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Nah that wisnae me, i'm much faster  I notice that's a different track layout from the last time we were there though.

I bet Trev's been practising... last time we went, he tried to tell us it was his first time but he was on first name terms with all the staff :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Better get that bridge strengthened eh :roll:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

That's me registered now... vroom vroom









Shut yir pie hole Wullie!!


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Registered :? ????????


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

wul said:


> Registered :? ????????


Check out page 11 ya numpty :roll:

Our event code is 1590


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

]My crash diet starts tomorrow to improve my power to weight ratio!! :lol: :lol:[/quote said:


> Oft not another one,I myt stay off the beer this weekend n slim doon to [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

> Garvie said:
> 
> 
> > Nah that wisnae me, i'm much faster  I notice that's a different track layout from the last time we were there though.
> ...


 :lol: am a friendly chap that's all will talk to anyone :roll: i promise i've never been near a track since the last time  
think the layout is the same think that's xtream in Edinburgh


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wul said:


> Registered :? ????????


see your paying attention as always mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

> My crash diet starts tomorrow to improve my power to weight ratio!! :lol: :lol:


 it's better if your heavy for this type of track as there's not any long straights and a small tip don't lift off the throttle at the corners just dab the brake hard  see am helping you young guns out  
@ Wul are you coming down to my bit ? Andrew & Val, Duffy, Kev, Phil, Barry, will be having a cuppa here before heading off, let me know so evelyn can order more cups in :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > Registered :? ????????
> ...


He'll be to busy cuddling his lass to read all the post's :lol:

you got your fuel guage sorted out Darron hope its not the dash pod failure


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

gonna try taking out the sender thingy and cleaning it up if i get a chance at the weekend, i just keep filling it up every week so i know im not gonna run out of juice :lol: i mite be driving home in one of the go karts next weekend :lol:

my girlfriends brother-in-law is gonna have a look at it when im over at his to see if he can fix it, hopefully its not teh dash pod as eveythin else on teh gauges works fine...after a few minutes :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> gonna try taking out the sender thingy and cleaning it up if i get a chance at the weekend, i just keep filling it up every week so i know im not gonna run out of juice :lol: i mite be driving home in one of the go karts next weekend :lol:
> 
> my girlfriends brother-in-law is gonna have a look at it when im over at his to see if he can fix it, hopefully its not teh dash pod as eveythin else on teh gauges works fine...after a few minutes :roll:


here's hoping it's just the tank sender  if it was the pod your temp gauge would read out as well


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

must apologize your were right the track has been changed they have move the slow corner to the start of the start/finish line looks like you'll have to fight every corner, can see guys getting pushed round some of them  or pass on the back straight, and can see a wee passing place just before the bridge  if you get it right :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: no mate stuck in the house all this week as am on 24hr call  just been watching the link you posted up for the last half hour :wink: frigging bored sitting about


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: no mate stuck in the house all this week as am on 24hr call  just been watching the link you posted up for the last half hour :wink: frigging bored sitting about
> ...


what dealers are you going to ? if you need a service check out star performance in kirkcaldy would recommend him ( Jim curly) he serviced the mk1 for me' wouldn't trust anyone else


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

I would think so as his son (brian) is the top tech, at all these things but you might want to talk to monthefish first, am sure he fitted one to his TT and his wife's, next time he's on the phone i will ask him  
your not bad not far to travel to stirling i've to go to Dundee


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

trev said:


> or pass on the back straight, and can see a wee passing place just before the bridge  if you get it right :roll:


everywhere is a passing opportunity for me :twisted:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvie said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > or pass on the back straight, and can see a wee passing place just before the bridge  if you get it right :roll:
> ...


 :lol: can see this being another stock car race like the last one :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> > My crash diet starts tomorrow to improve my power to weight ratio!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> it's better if your heavy for this type of track as there's not any long straights and a small tip don't lift off the throttle at the corners just dab the brake hard  see am helping you young guns out
> @ Wul are you coming down to my bit ? Andrew & Val, Duffy, Kev, Phil, Barry, will be having a cuppa here before heading off, let me know so evelyn can order more cups in :lol:


Ye I,ll fire down to yours mate if you don't mind,I can bring my own cup if yer short mate :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > > My crash diet starts tomorrow to improve my power to weight ratio!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: to late mate evelyn got you a Kelty mug :wink: see you then


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can't have this 25 hours and no posts ????


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: it's the youngsters on here canny keep up with us old blokes :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Seen it !!!! I was in it, done the stunt driving :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Seen it !!!! I was in it, done the stunt driving :wink:
> ...


 :lol: I do ! just out for a Sunday drive and getting in everyones way


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Morning guys just wondering if you want me to bring some engine bling with me ? If so I'll ask phil to bring some along on sunday


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Didn't know you did it for the Mini :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Didn't know you did it for the Mini :lol: :lol:


 :lol: Andrew will make them for any car just need the sizes will give yours the once over when your up here


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

bring some please  means i mite actually get more to go with the washer cap :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> bring some please  means i mite actually get more to go with the washer cap :lol:


Lol will do it's only been a year you've been waiting


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i know :roll: should have just got you to post them out :lol: me trying to save money :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> i know :roll: should have just got you to post them out :lol: me trying to save money :lol: :lol:


The way the post office works you still would't have them lol


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Ive got money to spend now, just check my insurance quotes  almost half price  :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

so far its manly for the mk1 but got things underway for the mk2  will show you the stuff on sunday


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Ive got money to spend now, just check my insurance quotes  almost half price  :lol: :lol:


thats cause your a year older mate :lol: wait till you get a mk2 its even cheaper :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MkI stuff 
Have a look HERE


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MkI stuff 
Have a look HERE[/quote]

:lol: you should change you job and become our full time salesman


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:roll: That's it guys, the girls are getting their snacks and drink sorted out, will not get much sense out of them when the races finish :roll:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> :roll: That's it guys, the girls are getting their snacks and drink sorted out, will not get much sense out of them when the races finish :roll:


Have they got wine???anyone fancy picking me up [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: That's it guys, the girls are getting their snacks and drink sorted out, will not get much sense out of them when the races finish :roll:
> ...


 :lol: they have Wul but you'll not get any they would string you up if you touched it :lol:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Trev, I have a +1 who might come along if there is still space??

Wul, I think they have a special kart where the wine is drip fed into you as you drive, that way you won't have to go more than 5 mins without a drink!! :twisted: :roll:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Garvie said:


> Wul, I think they have a special kart where the wine is drip fed into you as you drive, that way you won't have to go more than 5 mins without a drink!! :twisted: :roll:


that should also keep your 'shakes' down to a minimum!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvie said:


> Trev, I have a +1 who might come along if there is still space??
> 
> Wul, I think they have a special kart where the wine is drip fed into you as you drive, that way you won't have to go more than 5 mins without a drink!! :twisted: :roll:


Should be ok mate


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

trev said:


> :roll: That's it guys, the girls are getting their snacks and drink sorted out, will not get much sense out of them when the races finish :roll:


 :lol: :lol: I'm positive last time round, they had finished all the booze before we even started racing!?!? :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvie said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: That's it guys, the girls are getting their snacks and drink sorted out, will not get much sense out of them when the races finish :roll:
> ...


 :lol: they have a big problem mate :wink: just kid on they're not with us :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Cancel my taxi


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*NAMES
Trev & Evelyn
Phil & Audrey
Kevin + 6
Wul
Andrew & Val
Darron & mate
Saint
Garvie +1
Barry Jones ma wee boy (grew up on karts so we have no chance to win now )
Martin Might be karting 
Duffy *


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> *NAMES
> Trev & Evelyn
> Phil & Audrey
> Kevin + 6
> ...


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

i knew i forgot someone all done and up to date mate


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey guys,

Hope you all have a great day. Would have loved to have joined you all but it's my birthday and I'm going shopping!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

smurfeTTe said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hope you all have a great day. Would have loved to have joined you all but it's my birthday and I'm going shopping!


Happy birthday  its starts at 16:30 you could still make it :lol: you have a good day as well will post pic's up of the event :wink:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

hope you all have a good time today,I wish i could make this but i am away today at midday,post up some pics to let me see how Wul gets on..............haha


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jim said:


> hope you all have a good time today,I wish i could make this but i am away today at midday,post up some pics to let me see how Wul gets on..............haha


thanks Jim will do  we'll not need a fast lens to take wull's picture he'll be bringing up the rear :wink:

you have a good day will get the pictures up later on tonight :lol:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

cheers trev have a good one mate


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

right, are you all ready for your karting lesson by Sir Garvie later today??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is it too late to start the crash diet ? just about to leave.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Have a safe journey Andrew, it's sunny up here just now makes a change lol


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Is it too late to start the crash diet ? just about to leave.


Just have a dump and make yourself sick before the race... you'll be fine! :lol:

And yes, it's a glorious sunny day today... good planning Trev!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvie said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Is it too late to start the crash diet ? just about to leave.
> ...


wish it was good planning Garvie more like good luck better check my lotto numbers :wink: 
:roll: might give the beast a wee polish before Andrew & Val get here :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

!!! :lol: :lol: get Wul's kart and put a slab of concrete on it :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

thats me done :wink: get my breakfast now :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Ryt that's all the poofy woofy valentines Pish out the road time to whoop some ass..................oh by the way stay well clear of the m90 south been an accident n it's q,ed back for miles.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

got the car all washed and cleaned so im all set to go now  aiming for a hard fought last place :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Well it was a good night... feel sorry for Trev though... everyone was ganging up on him :twisted:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Results?


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

phope said:


> Results?


In the A final the results were:

1. Kevin Adamson
2. Ross Kania (Darron's mate)
3. Garvie  
4. Wul  
5. Graham Clarke
6. Trev (think he stalled it!!) [smiley=bigcry.gif] put off on first corner by unnamed person's :wink: 
7. Philip Manuel
8. Andrew


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Brilliant afternoon of racing and well worth the wait.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Coming from the man who took the lead in the b final by overtaken 2cars under yellow flags :roll: :roll: nice tae meet you n your missus buddy


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

shouldnt have expected any less than the b final when at least 4 guys turn up with their own helmets :roll:

was good fun for my first time on the karts, cant wait for the next one :wink:

Darron


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Haven't got a clue what your on about... :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi everyone cheers for a great time and thanks for turning up in force, was a lot better event than the last one at xtreame :lol: 
A big thanks to Andrew & Val for travling up for Newcastle have a safe trip home  
Lee glad you made it after your car trouble and hope to see soon, hope you liked your first event :wink: 
Wul, garvie,Darron, good to see you mates, hope you all can make the next one  imagine wiping out a old man on the first bend going to change the colour of my helmet so you don't know where i am :lol: 
once again thanks for your company

cheers trev & Evelyn


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Had a great time right up until I threw up  Guess I don't have the stomach for it. I was really ill in the final, only did a few laps flat out  . Seriously though great to meet everyone and put names to faces


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: must of been evelyns tea it used to have the same effect on me :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Your tea was lovely trev :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> Your tea was lovely trev :wink: :lol:


 :lol: what are you after mate :wink: 
You showed the BMW boys your heels on the way home Phil was shocked at the rate you passed him :lol: he made an excuse to stop off for a Chinese when he saw your tail lights disappear into the distance :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

I had actually held it back going up the slip road but when we got on the motorway I remembered his wifes last words to me"youv got a girls car" :twisted: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

That's Audrey's favourite line :lol: call her Audi that gets to her :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Now I can say you all have girls car's


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Now I can say you all have girls car's


 :lol: get some pictures up and let us decide


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

i'll save you the trouble 










get some night pictures of it tonight  i like the mini cooper in the background :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Did ye get a drive in your non girlie car today Andrew?????? :roll: oh and that is looking sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet 8)


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

were u in falkirk today?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wasnt you i waved at then :roll: wondered why i got a funny look :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

[Why in the name eh Christ would any1 want tae drive to Falkirk ???????????? Except for karting of coarse :roll:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Aye it was the TT forgot you had the A4 the now. maybe they were taking it a test drive :roll: :lol:

wul im asuming you'll be here on the 12th???


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

dzTT said:


> wul im asuming you'll be here on the 12th???


oops...................


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

glad you all had a :lol: time.. ( the bright lights of Peterhead preventing my attendance  ! )


----------

